# Should I accept a 595 w/ a seatmast cut 8mm too short???



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Ok, here's the story. I just got my warranty 595 Ultra in and my LBS built it up but they lost the seat height and needed the correct length in order to cut the seat mast. 

I brought them my custom ti bike that had the same seat height. When I went to pick it up...the seat is at the correct height but there is a large spacer under the elastomer to get it to the right length...I was really TICKED OFF!!! The seat mast should be cut as little as possible without using any of the spacers...it was cut by one of their newer mechanics.... 

Anyway, one of the other employees remeasured/fit me on the bike and said that if the smallest spacer was used, my leg bend was right at 30 degrees at full extension. Using the larger spacer, my leg is at about 25 degrees. My old Look and my ti bike are/were at the 25 degree point with no spacer under the elastomer. 

I tried the lower height on a short ride of about 5 miles...then put it up at the longer height and rode the same course...I seem to prefer the longer height and seemed to ride the course about 1 minute quicker...

Here's the catch...the LBS said they would do whatever they need to to make me happy and make this right...even ordering a new frameset. Should I have them get a new one for what amounts to a almost 3/8' too short seat mast?? Or should I just accept it and run the big spacer??


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, i guess it depends how fussy you are!

I would go for the mast cut correctly ie new frame, i would always be looking at that extra spacer and thinking it should nt be there but i guess it depends on how long it takes to get a new frame etc and if you ve something else to ride?

Also if you were ever to sell, than that extra 8mm may make a difference?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think you should do anything until you post pics of your KX in the other thread you started. 

Two Look bikes at the same time? Did I miss the part about the recession being over? 

Anyway, I'm completely kidding. 
It's obviously going to bug you about the spacer, so if they are willing to get you a new frame, then do it.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree with Maximum. If you were willing to create a thread on it, it clearly bugs you greatly. Get it and be over with the ordeal. Piece of mind is worth it =].


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*time for the shop to do the right thing*

Time for the shop to "man up" and get you a new frame. If this is their screw up than they need to man up and own th emistake and fix it with a new frame and tell them next time " measure twice and cut once."


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

+1 on what's been said before. You spent a lot of money on this frame and regardless of whether or not it's the warranty frame or not, it's still their goof. They should know better than to let an inexperienced wrench cut a carbon seatmast if he didn't know the proper method to achieve your saddle height. 

Shame on them for trying to cover their a$$ by telling you that you'd be more comfortable with a new position. that's a pretty bush league attempt to cover up their mistake.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Def would be saying I want a new frame.

Just make sure you dont go back in a few months to have the new one cut down 8mm because you want to try a lower saddle height.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

You paid big bucks for it. I'm real fussy and I would say get the new one. I would think they could sell the frame/bike to someone else.


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I last Friday picked up my 595 Ultra premium black light. I brought the piece I cut off the old frame and made sure the cut was exact. I told the mechanic it was not acceptableto even think about putting in additional spacers. The cut is not hard simple math no ecuse for the error.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Wow bedazzle!! Sweet ride!!! Since mine is a replacement for a warranty...I got the black & white one...Look wanted another $500 more for the Black Light version (even though the original frame I had was all black) No worries because I love the black & white one...it looks a billion times better in person!!

Well, it's done. I took the bike back to the shop and asked for a new frame. The shop manager was not happy (understandably) about the situation but said they would work to get it quickly.

As for swapping out pedals & saddles...I'm set with my Fizik Antares/Aliante saddles and Look KEO pedals. I've had them on my custom ti bike since 01. 
If I want to change something that may change my saddle height...I'll do it on my ti bike first to see if I like it before I EVER do it on the 595 Ultra. 

I'm not one who swaps out parts on a monthly basis...I just like high performance bikes/equipment and I like and appreciate all of the advise and knowledge on this wonderful forum.

I'll keep all of you updated on the status and post some pics...I need to get some pics up of my Look KX Light frameset I snagged off of ebay...NEW and never built up!!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Update:

Well, my LBS apologized for everything and said that we would not have this issue again. They are making it right by getting me a new frame and having their top mehcanic (a person I totally trust) build it up. LookUSA is currently out of XL 595 Ultras (in the black/white scheme) and they will not be available until mid-May. Yes, it's a bit upsetting to wait longer but, I have to respect my LBS for working hard to make it right. I've been without my Look since mid-November of 2009. 

I do have another bike to ride...a wonderful custom titanium number from Rich Gangl of Golden, CO built up with 2001 Campy Record!!
I also have a new 2003 Look KX Light frameset that I can slowly start working on so I'm not totally out of a road bike.

Thanks for all of the advice!! 
(Oh yeah, I need to get on those pics of my KX Light frameset...sorry Max7! I'm working on it. Things have been kind of hectic at home & work. )


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Oh yeah, I need to get on those pics of my KX Light frameset...sorry Max7! I'm working on it.


That's ok. I don't care anymore...


----------

